# Food Safety News Mon 2/3/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 3, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 2/3/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Vicksburg restaurant worker exposes customers to hepatitis A*
By News Desk on Feb 03, 2020 12:05 am The Mississippi State Department of Health (MSDH) is investigating a case of hepatitis A in a Warren County restaurant employee that may have led to exposure for customers. MSDH has set up free hepatitis A vaccinations today and tomorrow for those who might have been exposed to the virus An employee of the Gumbo Pot,...  Continue Reading


* Hungary tries to prevent repeat of Listeria outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 03, 2020 12:03 am A system in Hungary to prevent a repeat of the deadly Listeria outbreak traced to a frozen vegetable factory in the country in 2018 is working well, according to those involved. The Hungarian Deep Freezing and Canning Association (MHKSZ) revealed the first-year operational experience of the system was positive. After the outbreak source was found...  Continue Reading


* FDA puts companies on notice with warning letters*
By News Desk on Feb 03, 2020 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading


----------

